# big brother 24 (summer 2022) live feed and all *spoilers*



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

the premier of _big brother 24_ has been officially announced: wednesday, july 6th!

the bb24 90-minute kickoff will reportedly feature all new hg's and live feeds on paramount+, but no official word on a live move-in this season. it will be followed by the 90-minute premier of _the challenge: usa_ (20 years on mtv), featuring fan favorites from current and past cbs reality shows like _survivor_, _big brother_, _the amazing race_ and _love island_.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531711861409783808


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I don't know why, but I'm much less enthused about BB than I have been in the past. We'll probably watch, but there's so much streaming stuff to catch up on that I am just not sure I want to invest even the three hours a week on this. I'll see what my wife wants to do. If she wants to watch, we'll watch, but if she doesn't care, I just might not bother. I just think I've gotten really bored with it over the last few years.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm trying to decide if I'll watch the live feeds this season. I really only enjoy the show when I dive in the deep end with the feeds. But it takes a lot of time. And I have a lot of time, just not sure I want to dedicate it to BB24. I'll be interested in seeing who is in the cast. If it's all new players, then I'll probably be in, but if there are returnees I'm not sure, guess it would depend on who is returning.

One thing not in the show's favor for me being a feeder is that I've read we won't get feeds the first week. So much happens that week! I hate when we don't get to see that.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Guess I better finish BB Canada season 2 soon then.

Paramount+ has some foreign installments such as CA and AUS. They’re… interesting.

And how do I have no clue what The Challenge is if it’s been around 20 seasons?


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I don't know why, but I'm much less enthused about BB than I have been in the past. We'll probably watch, but there's so much streaming stuff to catch up on that I am just not sure I want to invest even the three hours a week on this. I'll see what my wife wants to do. If she wants to watch, we'll watch, but if she doesn't care, I just might not bother. I just think I've gotten really bored with it over the last few years.


Exactly how we felt starting last year so we didn't see last summer or the "celebrity" edition. It's run its course for us.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cwoody222 said:


> Guess I better finish BB Canada season 2 soon then.
> 
> Paramount+ has some foreign installments such as CA and AUS. They’re… interesting.
> 
> And how do I have no clue what The Challenge is if it’s been around 20 seasons?


the show is a summer tradition for me, and i still enjoy watching, even with streaming shows - with tivo and time shifting, it's not a big commitment, and as long as they keep it interesting, i'm in.

i have the live feeds, but only use them sparingly, they're too time consuming - thankfully, others watch every second and report online - i can always follow fan alerts and watch notable moments on replay.

yeah, the challenge is a new one for me, too - i guess cbs needed a venue for returning reality contestants, and the challenge needed cbs viewers? i'll probably watch the premier, and decide from there.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jr461 said:


> Exactly how we felt starting last year so we didn't see last summer or the "celebrity" edition. It's run its course for us.


I have completely avoided the celebrity versions of this show. I have no interest in celebrities and the "celebrities" they use are D-List or were celebrities like 20 years ago. I think it's more fun with "regular" people (though I realize that certain "types" are always recruited for this show). 

I agree, I'm almost certainly not going to watch if it's an All-Star season, but I suppose we would have heard that already. 

I also have Paramount+, so is that were the live feeds are now? I've never had the live feeds before (as I never felt it was worth paying for it), but since I already have free P+ I'll watch a little of it if I decide to watch this year. I used to watch that hour or so on Pop every so often but it was extremely boring.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I agree, I'm almost certainly not going to watch if it's an All-Star season, but I suppose we would have heard that already.


all new hg's.


> I also have Paramount+, so is that were the live feeds are now? I've never had the live feeds before (as I never felt it was worth paying for it), but since I already have free P+ I'll watch a little of it if I decide to watch this year. I used to watch that hour or so on Pop every so often but it was extremely boring.


i used to watch bb after dark on sho, it would run overnight and i would keep it on in the background - those were the days!

i just don't have time for the feeds, unless there's drama unfolding, and the replay feature helps - who has time to watch 24/7?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> all new hg's.
> 
> i used to watch bb after dark on sho, it would run overnight and i would keep it on in the background - those were the days!
> 
> i just don't have time for the feeds, unless there's drama unfolding, and the replay feature helps - who has time to watch 24/7?


Exactly. I have enough trouble keeping track of my own life!! I guess it could be fun to sneak a peek every so often if there's nothing and nothing to do (which is more and more rare these days). I forgot after dark used to be on Showtime, I just remember when POP channel had it for awhile for a couple of hours a week. Usually they'd just show them eating or BSing like pretty much everyone in any life does. Mega boring.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Heck, I remember when the live feeds were on Real Player!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

cwoody222 said:


> Guess I better finish BB Canada season 2 soon then.
> 
> Paramount+ has some foreign installments such as CA and AUS. They’re… interesting.
> 
> And how do I have no clue what The Challenge is if it’s been around 20 seasons?


Ooh. BBCan2 is really great. Honestly most of the Canadian seasons are good with just a few duds in the mix.

The Challenge started as a competition between Real World and Road Rules, but it’s branched out as neither of its original feeder shows are producing new seasons. (Also it’s 20 years-the next installment is “season 38”).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> I don't know why, but I'm much less enthused about BB than I have been in the past. We'll probably watch, but there's so much streaming stuff to catch up on that I am just not sure I want to invest even the three hours a week on this. I'll see what my wife wants to do. If she wants to watch, we'll watch, but if she doesn't care, I just might not bother. I just think I've gotten really bored with it over the last few years.


i was feeling a little less enthused about the new season when i started this thread, too, but guess what i've been randomly thinking about off and on the past 3 days... 😊


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> i was feeling a little less enthused about the new season when i started this thread, too, but guess what i've been randomly thinking about off and on the past 3 days... 😊


I'm still not enthused. One reason I think is that I just don't feel any attachment to a bunch of 20 somethings any more. They just seem to be on a different wavelength than me. So I think perhaps I've just "outgrown" the show. The parts of the show I've enjoyed most are the competitions but the conversations just don't seem to "speak" to me any longer. Yeah, and get off my lawn!!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We always watch but that's more about the lack of summer shows than the quality of BB.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> We always watch but that's more about the lack of summer shows than the quality of BB.


Which is why, with so much streaming stuff, I'm not sure about watching this year.


----------



## jeetkunedo (Jul 24, 2006)

After watching the two seasons of Big Brother Australia available on Paramount+ I'm going to have trouble watching the US version. It just seems so silly and boring in comparison.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Steveknj said:


> I have completely avoided the celebrity versions of this show. I have no interest in celebrities and the "celebrities" they use are D-List or were celebrities like 20 years ago. I think it's more fun with "regular" people (though I realize that certain "types" are always recruited for this show).


I think you should give CBB a chance at least once. While it's not my favorite version of the show, I do like that the game play is different and it doesn't get as divisive. The celebrity know that they have a public personal that they must maintain so it adds in extra layer to the game.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> I'm still not enthused. One reason I think is that I just don't feel any attachment to a bunch of 20 somethings any more. They just seem to be on a different wavelength than me. So I think perhaps I've just "outgrown" the show. The parts of the show I've enjoyed most are the competitions but the conversations just don't seem to "speak" to me any longer. Yeah, and get off my lawn!!


I feel like after the first bunch of seasons, it's mostly people that want to be famous and will act whatever way they need to in order to get fame.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

mrsean said:


> I think you should give CBB a chance at least once. While it's not my favorite version of the show, I do like that the game play is different and it doesn't get as divisive. The celebrity know that they have a public personal that they must maintain so it adds in extra layer to the game.


Nope. I've made a decision long ago to avoid ANY type of celebrity reality show. It's not like you are getting any kind of top celebrites, and what you get are D list celebrities trying to jump start their careers, or has beens who haven't been relevant for years. I have no desire to watch them try and "promote" their careers by going on TV and showing off for the cameras. Not going to do it. If that's something you enjoy, that's your prerogative, but I avoid it like the plague. (full disclosure, I hate when "regular" people do the same thing...and way too often on these reality shows they bring in wanna be actors, or recruited people to "play" a stereotype to make these shows "interesting". I generally detest those types as well.....someone like Frankie Grande who it was clear to me was just trying to promote himself and his online presence).


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NJChris said:


> I feel like after the first bunch of seasons, it's mostly people that want to be famous and will act whatever way they need to in order to get fame.


Absolutely....it's what the YouTube and TIcTok generation is all about, do crazy stuff and try and get famous.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Meet the 'Survivor,' 'Big Brother,' 'Amazing Race,' and 'Love Island' stars taking on 'The Challenge: USA'


Get ready to see some of your favorite contestants from 'Survivor,' 'Big Brother,' 'Amazing Race,' and 'Love Island' competing on 'The Challenge: USA.'




ew.com


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

cwoody222 said:


> Meet the 'Survivor,' 'Big Brother,' 'Amazing Race,' and 'Love Island' stars taking on 'The Challenge: USA'
> 
> 
> Get ready to see some of your favorite contestants from 'Survivor,' 'Big Brother,' 'Amazing Race,' and 'Love Island' competing on 'The Challenge: USA.'
> ...


The only BB contestant that surprises me is



Spoiler



X. I figured he'd get back to his lawyerly life and forget about reality TV.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

not much new to report, only that casting is down to the final stages (bbn):



> ...We did read from one casting team member that she had wrapped up her part of the effort which just means the next round of decisions were handed off to CBS for their stamps of approval. So not much to chat about just yet but we’re getting close. With what looks to likely be an all new cast we can probably expect to meet them about one week before the season premiere...


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

BB is a quintessential summer time tradition I can't imagine not watching it, at least the early stages. It definitely gets less interesting at the end when it's clear who's going to be out next, but the early stuff is fun and I think I'm in for this season at least


----------



## skypros (May 19, 2015)

The best celebrity reality show was: The Surreal Life that played on VH-1 (2003 - 2006)
I mean come on Ron Jemery, Florence Henderson, Tammy Fae, Vern Troyer so drunk that he couldn't walk. 
That was GOOD TV 



Steveknj said:


> Nope. I've made a decision long ago to avoid ANY type of celebrity reality show. It's not like you are getting any kind of top celebrites, and what you get are D list celebrities trying to jump start their careers, or has beens who haven't been relevant for years. I have no desire to watch them try and "promote" their careers by going on TV and showing off for the cameras. Not going to do it. If that's something you enjoy, that's your prerogative, but I avoid it like the plague. (full disclosure, I hate when "regular" people do the same thing...and way too often on these reality shows they bring in wanna be actors, or recruited people to "play" a stereotype to make these shows "interesting". I generally detest those types as well.....someone like Frankie Grande who it was clear to me was just trying to promote himself and his online presence).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like the premiere will be a live move in episode so that bodes well for little or no delay in the feeds starting. Yay!


https://www.cinemablend.com/television/big-brother-just-cleared-up-a-detail-for-the-season-24-premiere-and-its-great-news




> The latest CBS release regarding _Big Brother_ Season 24 has confirmed that the premiere on Wednesday, July 6 will be a live move-in episode. This means that the audience in the Eastern Time Zone will get to see the Houseguests enter the _Big Brother_ house for the first time. Those living in Pacific Standard Time will watch on a delay, but that’s something that those in PST should be used to be now.
> 
> 
> Now that it's known that _Big Brother_ Season 24 will have a live move-in special, we can move on to wondering when the live feeds will turn on after the 90-minute premiere. Even when _Big Brother_ does a live move-in, live feeds often don’t turn on until the West Coast broadcast of the premiere concludes. That creates at least a three-hour gap between the last live look at the Houseguests and the next time they're seen.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Looks like the premiere will be a live move in episode so that bodes well for little or no delay in the feeds starting. Yay!
> 
> 
> https://www.cinemablend.com/television/big-brother-just-cleared-up-a-detail-for-the-season-24-premiere-and-its-great-news


yes! i was just going to post myself. most are concluding the move-in will be live, too, which is a good guess looking at recent seasons, but until it's announced or it happens, i won't be fully convinced:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535455039816343553


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

new promo just released:


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

skypros said:


> The best celebrity reality show was: The Surreal Life that played on VH-1 (2003 - 2006)
> I mean come on Ron Jemery, Florence Henderson, Tammy Fae, Vern Troyer so drunk that he couldn't walk.
> That was GOOD TV


Why would I want to watch ANY of those people? Like I said, has beens and never was. And nobody I was ever a big fan of. To each his own I guess.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

‘Big Brother 24’ Promo Art Revealed, Live Move-In Set for Premiere (usmagazine.com)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Is there going to be a new house this season?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Why would I want to watch ANY of those people? Like I said, has beens and never was. And nobody I was ever a big fan of. To each his own I guess.


If you watched the one with Tammy Faye it would probably change your opinion of her.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

JFriday said:


> If you watched the one with Tammy Faye it would probably change your opinion of her.


I don't really have any opinion of her. I just don't care about her.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Why would I want to watch ANY of those people?


The Surreal Life was remarkably entertaining.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> The Surreal Life was remarkably entertaining.


I'm glad you enjoyed it then!!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed it then!!


Perhaps I should have elaborated. The show turned out to be much more enjoyable than I ever would have anticipated. On the surface, the cast seemed like a bunch of D-list loser celebrities, but the relationships that they developed while living together turned out to be very interesting and even quite moving at times.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Why am I getting a flashback of Tammy Fae in the back of a van with headphones on rapping to a Vanilla Ice song hearing it for the first time with him in the row in front of her?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Perhaps I should have elaborated. The show turned out to be much more enjoyable than I ever would have anticipated. On the surface, the cast seemed like a bunch of D-list loser celebrities, but the relationships that they developed while living together turned out to be very interesting and even quite moving at times.


I know exactly what you meant. You can keep trying to convince me, but again, I have no interest in those people. None. And the fact that they ARE D-List celebrities is the major reason I'd never watch. Why do you need D-List celebrities if "regular" people can have similar relationships? Why? Because of name recognition. And I didn't care about them before, why should I care about them now? What would even compel me to watch?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I know this is futile, but I'll give it a shot. Could we please keep the on topic and just discuss Season 24 in this thread?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

When something happens in Season 24, I'm there


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Is there going to be a new house this season?


there hasn't been much turnaround time since cbb, but i can't remember a season when there wasn't a themed remodel - julie will pick a website or show to reveal the house soon if precedent holds.

_(i just now saw your post!)_


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

cbs released the (2-hour) finale date: sunday, september 27th at 7c/8e 

so, we’re looking at an 82-day season, and no wednesday bb24 finale/survivor season kick-off event – interesting.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> there hasn't been much turnaround time since cbb, but i can't remember a season when there wasn't a themed remodel - julie will pick a website or show to reveal the house soon if precedent holds.
> 
> _(i just now saw your post!)_


No, I meant a whole new house, not just a remodel. I seemed to recall that they were selling the soundstage where the current house is located and were moving the entire location. But I also could have dreamed that.

OK, I finally googled it and this is what I was remembering. Never heard if they went through with a sale.








'Big Brother': CBS Wants to Sell the Lot for the Show and More


CBS is looking to sell the lot that includes the house for 'Big Brother'. This is everything you need to know about the potential change.




www.cheatsheet.com













Is the ‘Big Brother’ House for Sale?


Could the "Big Brother" house be moving?




heavy.com


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> No, I meant a whole new house, not just a remodel. I seemed to recall that they were selling the soundstage where the current house is located and were moving the entire location. But I also could have dreamed that.
> 
> OK, I finally googled it and this is what I was remembering. Never heard if they went through with a sale.
> 
> ...


oh! i vaguely remember reading a post about this, probably filed it away until a sale went through. 

i'm not that worried about the franchise, and would love to see a new house! i can't think of another show for the summer that would deliver bb ratings 3 days a week, replacing the show would be an impossible task budget-wise (unless the ratings tank).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> No, I meant a whole new house, not just a remodel. I seemed to recall that they were selling the soundstage where the current house is located and were moving the entire location. But I also could have dreamed that.
> 
> OK, I finally googled it and this is what I was remembering. Never heard if they went through with a sale.
> 
> ...


From what I remember, CBS sold the lot, but still leases out the space for Big Brother so no new house, yet.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It came up on the new shows thread, but if anyone is watching The Challenge: USA, it’s basically battle of the CBS reality show stars. All of the players are from CBS shows and have never been on The Challenge.

If anyone is curious about the regular version of The Challenge on MTV, it has had several CBS reality contestants including several from Big Brother. It started with Natalie N (bb18) and Victor (bb18). Victor was a dud, but Natalie did 3 seasons and was joined by Dayvonne (bb18/2 seasons)) & Paulie (bb18/3 seasons). Lolo, Josea, Liz, Julia, Morgan, Bayleigh, & Swaggy each did a season. The current BB group is made of Amber B (BB16/2seasons), Fessy(bb20/3 seasons), Josh(bb19/5 seasons), & KayCee (bb20/3 seasons) with Tommy & Analyse making their debut in Season 38.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

realityboy said:


> It came up on the new shows thread, but if anyone is watching The Challenge: USA, it’s basically battle of the CBS reality show stars. All of the players are from CBS shows and have never been on The Challenge.
> 
> If anyone is curious about the regular version of The Challenge on MTV, it has had several CBS reality contestants including several from Big Brother. It started with Natalie N (bb18) and Victor (bb18). Victor was a dud, but Natalie did 3 seasons and was joined by Dayvonne (bb18/2 seasons)) & Paulie (bb18/3 seasons). Lolo, Josea, Liz, Julia, Morgan, Bayleigh, & Swaggy each did a season. The current BB group is made of Amber B (BB16/2seasons), Fessy(bb20/3 seasons), Josh(bb19/5 seasons), & KayCee (bb20/3 seasons) with Tommy & Analyse making their debut in Season 38.


The funny thing is, for me, once these people are off their show, I couldn't care less about them. I never liked the Amazing Race episodes the featured former CBS reality starts. In fact having to watch Rachel Riley whine her way through ANOTHER reality show was offputting to say the least. I get that some have become D list celbebrities away from their show and for the twitter and FB crowd they have a ton of followers. But that wouldn't be me. But I'm like that with most celebrities anyway. I couldn't care less about Ben and Jenn, or other such nonsense.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I


Steveknj said:


> The funny thing is, for me, once these people are off their show, I couldn't care less about them. I never liked the Amazing Race episodes the featured former CBS reality starts. In fact having to watch Rachel Riley whine her way through ANOTHER reality show was offputting to say the least. I get that some have become D list celbebrities away from their show and for the twitter and FB crowd they have a ton of followers. But that wouldn't be me. But I'm like that with most celebrities anyway. I couldn't care less about Ben and Jenn, or other such nonsense.


I’m guessing that you won’t be tuning into Snake in the Grass on USA. One episode features Rachel and Janelle, along with Cirie and Stephanie from Survivor, lol.

I don’t follow any of them on social media, but I don’t mind if they show up elsewhere. (As long as it keeps them off BB)


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

realityboy said:


> I
> 
> 
> I’m guessing that you won’t be tuning into Snake in the Grass on USA. One episode features Rachel and Janelle, along with Cirie and Stephanie from Survivor, lol.
> ...


Good guess. I actually never heard of that show, but I wouldn't watch anyway. At this point I watch Survivor and BB out of habit more than anything, though I do enjoy a good season. If either of those shows were starting up new now, I probably wouldn't bother watching. The Amazing Race I still really enjoy, not for the people but for the locations. I like travel and I like learning about places I've never been, so that's the fun part for me. Otherwise, I don't watch any other reality shows other than those three CBS ones. Game shows I watch sometimes, but those are different. I enjoy The Chase for example. But I'm about done with reality type shows like those.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

a couple of updates:

● bb24 announced the feeds will begin shortly following the west coast premiere - 9:30p/11:30c/12:30e

● cast reveal is set for tuesday, july 5th


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Cast









Meet the 'Big Brother' season 24 cast


A hypnotherapist, a thrift store owner, and a Vegas performer are among the folks who voluntarily agreed to be locked away in a house for the summer so we could watch their every move on 'Big Brother.'




ew.com













Watch the New 'Big Brother 24' Cast Tell Us Their Strategy to Win


The 16 new houseguests playing ‘Big Brother’ this summer break down their plans to win – watch exclusive videos




www.usmagazine.com


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

interesting premiere tidbits from dalton's ew interview with julie:








'Big Brother 24' will have premiere and eviction night twists


Julie Chen Moonves shares teases on the new 'Big Brother' season 24 twists, turns, and themes, including… Zing Fest???




ew.com






> "I think the really big, big, big news is that our first eviction show is going to be like no other eviction show," teases the host. "Because the person who gets evicted may not be who you think."…"It could almost be anyone," Moonves says. "We have new levels of gameplay and twists that the game is certainly not what you think it is this season more than any other. It's our 24th season. We have to really switch it up."
> …eviction night will start with traditional nominees, and while the Houseguests are deciding whom to evict, JCM is going to drop a bombshell on them? "Yes, exactly!" replies Moonves. "Expect the unexpected! We have to hand it to [the players]. These people come in. They're experts. They've watched since they were like eight years old. They know the game. We have to do something to keep them on their toes."
> …"We're going to have a Zing Fest."
> "I would imagine more zings," says Moonves. "I hope they can take it. The zings are so harsh. You should hear some that don't make the show. Get on your thick skin, people! Get ready!"


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> interesting premiere tidbits from dalton's ew interview with julie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no. They are so terrible at twists on this show.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Marvin’s out. Replaced with Joseph.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544502295915745281


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Marvin’s out. Replaced with Joseph.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1544502295915745281


unconfirmed online rumors are speculating the announcement of his bb24 casting was in conflict with his contract on america's got talent:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

here's a peek of the house (click for slideshow):


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> here's a peek of the house (click for slideshow):
> 
> View attachment 73156
> View attachment 73157
> ...


Same old house. Too bad, I was hoping for a new one.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Same old house. Too bad, I was hoping for a new one.


yeah, same house, but they've been building out upstairs, i think the indoor workout area is neat, and the new game table, too.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

I love the design! Could be my favorite ever!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Luke, Michael, Joseph, & Monte volunteered to be Have Nots. The room is pool themed. Not much strategy yet.

The Have Not boys are all hanging out together and with the HOH as well. Indy also seems to be keeping track of the HOH. She pops in and out to check on the girls, but she’s definitely tracking who Daniel talks to.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Poochie hit the ground running and seems to be trying to firm up something, but Paloma is in overdrive setting up an 8-person alliance.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Paloma & Alyssa are bringing it with the scheming and planning on night 1. They want Nicole, Monte, Kyle, Pooch, & Jasmine in their alliance with Jasmine being expendable. They do not like Taylor, but they want her to get in a showmance so they have a reason to target her.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Paloma & Alyssa are bringing it with the scheming and planning on night 1. They want Nicole, Monte, Kyle, Pooch, & Jasmine in their alliance with Jasmine being expendable. They do not like Taylor, but they want her to get in a showmance so they have a reason to target her.


yeah, i heard that convo, but couldn't figure out who was talking - i'm still trying to figure out who is who - one thing is certain, brittany is not well liked, i'm thinking she'll be short lived.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> yeah, i heard that convo, but couldn't figure out who was talking - i'm still trying to figure out who is who - one thing is certain, brittany is not well liked, i'm thinking she'll be short lived.


Paloma does most of the talking for the duo, but they actually look sort of similar and are wearing the same shirt so it can be difficult. Brittany is almost a lock to get America’s Vote for safety this week.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

daniel was also trashing brit when he was cam talking in the hoh earlier - i didn't care for him at first, but he's growing on me.

so far, i think I’m liking nicole, ameera, paloma, and alyssa for the ladies, and pooch, kyle and monte for the guys.

terrance, jasmine, joseph, and michael are likable, but I’m not convinced of their game play (at least not yet) - turner and taylor are getting on my nerves a little.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

realityboy said:


> Paloma does most of the talking for the duo, but they actually look sort of similar and are wearing the same shirt so it can be difficult. Brittany is almost a lock to get America’s Vote for safety this week.


I threw my 10 votes on her


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

dthmj said:


> I threw my 10 votes on her


Same!


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

NorthAlabama said:


> daniel was also trashing brit when he was cam talking in the hoh earlier - i didn't care for him at first, but he's growing on me.
> 
> so far, i think I’m liking nicole, ameera, paloma, and alyssa for the ladies, and pooch, kyle and monte for the guys.
> 
> terrance, jasmine, joseph, and michael are likable, but I’m not convinced of their game play (at least not yet) - turner and taylor are getting on my nerves a little.


I only know a few of those names.... Going to take a while to learn everyone. I don't really watch the live feeds - though I suppose I could have it on in the background. Might drown out some of the construction noise going on today. I thought he was going to paint, but there seems to be some grinding or sawing going on..... I'm afraid to look - escapism via BB sounds better


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

voting is open for 6 more days, i'm holding my votes for now.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Same!


Well... the live feeds are boring.... everyone is asleep. Wake up people and entertain me!!!!

Call me shallow - but I'm not a fan of "pretty girls*". But I'm not a huge fan of Brittney either - but I think she could grow on me. 

Ok - finding a list of faces/names - 

I seem to like more of the guys this time around: 

Daniel - seems likable (I also love Elvis, though, I'm wondering how he pulls off Elvis - so that might cloud my judgement)
Nicole - she cooks! And seems really likable. She should be able to hang around a while.
Brittney - don't hate her - yet - don't love her. She's from Austin, and actually reminds me of my middle daughter - you would think I would love her....
Jasmine - don't hate her - don't love her
Pooch - has possibilities - he seems likable, and he at least wanted to be fair with his picks for the backstage - even though it was all girls he picked - but he had reasons.
Kyle - he seems fun - I've always liked the goofy guy
Matt (is that the name he went by on the show? Didn't sound familiar, but that's the name on the page I googled) - who doesn't love a hippie???
Terrance - should be the life of the party. And I always root for the older people. (Nicole is also on the older side, but doesn't look it)

The rest are a whole lot of meh.

Also, the cast still seems very diverse, with people of color (and at least 2 LGBTQ), but less blacks - I wonder if they were trying to prevent an alliance like last year. 

*If they prove to be more than pretty, I can be a fan.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was tired last night so went to bed before watching the show. And haven't flashed back on any of the feeds yet. So no updates from me, but thanks to everyone posting here about what's happening.

Need to find photos with names so I can start learning who's who in the zoo.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

dthmj said:


> Well... the live feeds are boring.... everyone is asleep. Wake up people and entertain me!!!!


I went to bed around 7am Eastern and only a few were showing signs of getting tired.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Need to find photos with names so I can start learning who's who in the zoo.


i know! back in the old days, i would print a cheat sheet for the first days, but now i'm too cheap frugal to waste the ink & paper.  

cbs still hasn't updated the cast, but here's a link to bbn: Big Brother 24 Cast: Meet The Houseguests – Bios & Pics – Big Brother Network


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> i know! back in the old days, i would print a cheat sheet for the first days, but now i'm too cheap frugal to waste the ink & paper.
> 
> cbs still hasn't updated the cast, but here's a link to bbn: Big Brother 24 Cast: Meet The Houseguests – Bios & Pics – Big Brother Network


I ended up just printing out the board from Jokers. Good enough to get me names and faces. And it's just 1 page.

Just finished listening to a couple of RHAP shows (last night's post episode and this morning's Taran's feeds recap).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

BB left the dishwasher from the celeb version but disabled the wash option so it can only be used to dry dishes, lol.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

RHAP draft is about to start.

Anyone going to play the RHAP stockwatch? I have listened to the weekly ratings but the most recent celebrity season was the first time I played. I thought it was fun. Not open yet but if anyone is interested Stockwatch


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> RHAP draft is about to start.
> 
> Anyone going to play the RHAP stockwatch? I have listened to the weekly ratings but the most recent celebrity season was the first time I played. I thought it was fun. Not open yet but if anyone is interested Stockwatch


I’ll try it out. I like the picks game at Joker’s, but I always end up missing a few weeks and giving up.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Great, someone is having a strategy talk with the HOH and it’s Paloma, lol. All of this power* seems to have gone to her head.

* No, she doesn’t have any actual power. She can’t compete or even vote and might be in danger.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> Great, someone is having a strategy talk with the HOH and it’s Paloma, lol. All of this power* seems to have gone to her head.
> 
> * No, she doesn’t have any actual power. She can’t compete or even vote and might be in danger.


daniel could barely get a word in edgewise!


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

He’s obviously not a girls’ girl.

edit: also I just threw a few votes her way. The website asks for an e-mail to sign in, but there’s no password or confirmation so I guess we can vote as much as we want if we just makeup fake e-mail addresses.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

enter taylor - it's the night before noms, and she didn't ask if she was interrupting the convo with jasmine - hope that doesn't come back to bite her (nobody seems to care at the moment).

i can really hear jasmine's southern accent coming through, it makes me feel at home.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

noms today, and daniel cam talked early this morning his noms will be michael and terrance - i don't believe he's necessarily targeting either one (especially not terrance, who is likely a pawn), but he's still nervous about the backstage twist (wise), likes most everyone, and doesn't really know where to turn - micheal's apparent awkwardness in the house isn't helping his game.

"girls girls" alliance formed day one: paloma, alyssa, jasmine, ameerah, indy and brittany. they, for some unkown reason, are out to target taylor, and have claimed they caught her spying on them, but daniel likes taylor (along with the rest of the house), so she's probably safe this week.

"mamba" alliance formed yesterday: paloma, monte, ameerah, alyssa, and kyle. they've been flip-flopping on bringing in pooch, and they approached michael, but he doesn’t want to be at the bottom of their totem pole (smart).

"first alliance" is turner, pooch and daniel (not nearly the first alliance, hah! - turner & pooch, giggle  ).

"rogue rats" final 2 was formed with daniel and nichole - this looks to be a strong, promising alliance, they seemed to really hit it off.

"blue eyed bros" is an alliance of kyle and pooch, they've seemed to bond over the first few days, but i'm not sure how serious either are.

other f2's include alyssa & paloma and brittany & turner, not sure how solid these are, either.

apologies if any of this turns out to be bogus, it started off slow in the house but ramped quickly, but i feel pretty good this is accurate, at least for now.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

just found this:


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

noms confirmed: terrance & michael (who might suddenly find new love for that 6-way alliance)

pov comp tomorrow!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

It seems so odd to have had an episode on Wednesday and then have to wait all the way until Sunday for the next one! I'm liking Nicole so far, which is a clear sign she won't win.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

tivotvaddict said:


> It seems so odd to have had an episode on Wednesday and then have to wait all the way until Sunday for the next one! I'm liking Nicole so far, which is a clear sign she won't win.


i really like nicole, too, she's my fav out of the gate. no worries, we'll be on sunday, wednesday, thursday schedule soon.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

pov comp players: daniel, terrance, michael, turner, indy, ameerah – kyle hosting
michael won pov! cue more scrambling for the hoh this week.

before the comp, michael asked himself “what would janelle do?” he answered, “she’d win the pov and create drama for the live feeds!”

daniel made it clear he didn’t want the pov used and had no backdoor goals, at which point terrance stepped up and volunteered not to use it on himself (!) if he won (oh, terrance, I fear your life in this game will be short).


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I feel for Taylor, but she didn’t make a good first impression with very many houseguests. Now, we just have to wait until Thursday to see the twist.

And Monte told Ameerah about Oasis so I guess that’s not lasting.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

realityboy said:


> I feel for Taylor, but she didn’t make a good first impression with very many houseguests. Now, we just have to wait until Thursday to see the twist.


i feel for taylor, too, and while a small part is her fault, the girls have been gunning for her since day 1, she really only had a chance at that point going forward if she played a perfect game, which she hasn't - you're right, her only hope is with the twist falling her way. 

i fear when michael comes down and taylor goes up, some will react as if it's racially motivated with two black noms, and i haven't seen any evidence of this from daniel, unless it's coming from paloma.


> And Monte told Ameerah about Oasis so I guess that’s not lasting.


didn't know about this, thanks for posting - what an idiot, monte just fell to the bottom after starting as one of my favorites, what a stupid move.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

NorthAlabama said:


> i feel for taylor, too, and while a small part is her fault, the girls have been gunning for her since day 1, she really only had a chance at that point going forward if she played a perfect game, which she hasn't - you're right, her only hope is with the twist falling her way.
> 
> i fear when michael comes down and taylor goes up, some will react as if it's racially motivated with two black noms, and i haven't seen any evidence of this from daniel, unless it's coming from paloma.
> 
> didn't know about this, thanks for posting - what an idiot, monte just fell to the bottom after starting as one of my favorites, what a stupid move.


Daniel is already whining that he doesn't want to be seen as a racist since he's going to have 2 black people OTB. He even told people he wants them to say in their goodbye messages that it wasn't racist.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

michael used the pov on himself, taylor is the replacement nom, final noms pre-twist are terrance & taylor.

paloma is attempting to comfort taylor (!), says she will fight for her to stay...


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Amazon has 2 months of Paramount+ for 99 cents/month. Does anyone know if this includes access to the live feeds? If so do you have to watch through Amazon's website or can you log in on the P+ site somehow?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Amazon has 2 months of Paramount+ for 99 cents/month. Does anyone know if this includes access to the live feeds? If so do you have to watch through Amazon's website or can you log in on the P+ site somehow?


I don't know about how to watch, but the live feeds should be included in any plan for paramount+.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

So Paloma…


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Feeds are down and speculation on Reddit is that Paloma is out of the game. Guess some stuff on Twitter has been scrubbed but the only twitter I really look at is for hamsterwatch which says

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547438388357107712


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

What happened?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Speculation is she either self-evicted or was pulled from the game most likely because of mental health issues. Although she was walking a fine line with production by making comments about splitting the money. When told to knock it off, she pulled out the rule book and then said she could invest in other players' businesses since that wasn't covered in the rules.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I don't even remember which one Paloma is.

Have not been watching the live feeds, and no internet so can't watch last night's episode.

Very few of the girls were even on my radar as someone I liked.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Confirmed: Paloma Aguilar Is Gone From Big Brother 24


Update: CBS confirmed during their live eviction show on Thursday night that Paloma is out of Big Brother and will not be coming back. Controversial Big Brother 24 houseguest Paloma Aguliar has rep…



bigbrothernetwork.com


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jasmine is HoH and nominated Taylor and Pooch. Pooch volunteered to go up and thinks he's the pawn, but most of the house wants him out. Jasmine started out wanting Taylor out, but Ameerah talked her into Pooch as the target. Ameerah seems to be running Jasmine's HoH.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Im really liking all of the cast with the exception of Taylor. She just does not mesh with the rest of the house. I think I'm rooting for Indy, Terrance, or Michael at this point.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I can almost hear the announcer after nominations, “Will the houseguests stick to their plan and vote out the pageant queen or will they decide to mix things up and screw the Pooch?”


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor Taylor. The bullies are really going after her. Monte is the worst but most of the house is still piling on. She told him the truth about Paloma wanting to go after Monte (eta Paloma going after the big guys, not just Monte), but Monte is believing Paloma's lie over Taylor's truth. Taylor isn't a good player but she doesn't deserve the bullying. Some people are starting to recognize that Taylor did nothing wrong but Monte just won't drop it. And now Taylor made the mistake of telling the girls she would (rightfully) target Monte so he's for sure not going to back down. I want Pooch out!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ameerah, Michael, and Terrance playing in veto along with Jasmine, Pooch, and Taylor.

There was just a big 'discussion' in the SR between Nicole, Ameerah, and Monte and sending Pooch home over Taylor. I don't think the Bleep alliance will last. Especially since Monte let it slip that the alliance existed with Paloma in it before they brought in Nicole to replace Paloma.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Hopefully, Taylor can pull off a veto win. I’d rather not lose her or Pooch this early.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Michael won the veto.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Daniel’s fake southern accent is cringe-inducing,

He went from one of my favorites to ”get off my tv immediately”.

I mean, what did I expect from a Vegas impersonator.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I cant stand Daniel. His flippant attitude irritates the crap out of me.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

In case people haven't kept up with scheduling. Feeds should be back on tonight after they tape the episode and the HOH comp.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549454342935040000


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

BBBestiesFest is this week. The houseguests are in pairs, and so the HOH will nominate one pair. Turner is the HOH and wants to go after whoever initiated the flip on Pooch. 

Pairs are - Turner/Jasmine, Ameerah/Terrance, Michael/Brit, Kyle/Daniel, Indy/Alyssa, Nic/Taylor and Monte/Joseph


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Blah…Turner’s just making it easy for the big alliance by taking out their targets. He’s nominated Brit/Michael, but Tay/Nic would likely be the backup.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> Blah…Turner’s just making it easy for the big alliance by taking out their targets. He’s nominated Brit/Michael, but Tay/Nic would likely be the backup.


Yeah, but it's really not Turner's fault. There isn't any pair that he could have nominated that didn't have a Po's alliance person with their expendable bestie. This stupid twist is screwing things up. They basically implemented the Cookout as a twist. Partner everyone in the main alliance with the pawn and vote out the pawn.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yeah, but it's really not Turner's fault. There isn't any pair that he could have nominated that didn't have a Po's alliance person with their expendable bestie. This stupid twist is screwing things up. They basically implemented the Cookout as a twist. Partner everyone in the main alliance with the pawn and vote out the pawn.


Tiff should be getting royalties off this season. I did see that it’s only 3 weeks so at least it’ll be short.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I think this is my issue with this season so far (update stolen from Jokers):

“Joseph says first birthday without friends and family , but that is a lie because after 2 weeks, all of you guys are friends and family to me. He says forget the money and the game, he loves being there with them, BB24 is the best.”

Great guy, great sentiment, but such bad entertainment. I don’t need personal attacks or screaming, but I do need at least a few gamebots made of circuitry and wires to mercilessly stab their friends in the back for the cash.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Turner, Monte, Kyle, and Joseph were talking in the HoH room until about 5 this morning. They've decided Po's Pack is dead. And they want to pull Taylor into their new alliance. Maybe not a steam roll? But I have a hard time liking these guys especially since Kyle just called Ameerah and Nicole 'aggressive'. Sigh.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Turner, Monte, Kyle, and Joseph were talking in the HoH room until about 5 this morning. They've decided Po's Pack is dead. And they want to pull Taylor into their new alliance. Maybe not a steam roll? But I have a hard time liking these guys especially since Kyle just called Ameerah and Nicole 'aggressive'. Sigh.


Not a huge fan of who it is, but at least, someone is playing.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, an amazing night last night. Michael and Britt are the noms and they won veto. Plan is to put up Ameerah and Terrance and send Ameerah home. 

The guys from night before (Turner, Joseph, Monte, and Kyle) brought in Michael and Brit and then they brought in Taylor. While Joseph kept Jasmine occupied the rest told Taylor about the crap being said about her in the house. They are now an alliance of 7 called The Leftovers. 

Earlier in the day Nicole and Daniel basically tanked their games. Nicole came out of the DR, kicked the people out of the bedroom and went to bed crying. Everyone was afraid she got bad news about her Mom. But it appears the DR tipped her off to what a jerk she's being. Daniel went in to console her and then they proceeded to continue to bash Taylor. Meanwhile Taylor told Monte she's not religious, but would he please pray for Nicole and her Mom. Later Taylor was trying to me nice to Nicole and Nicole went off on a rant. Then later (not on the feeds) Daniel supposedly went off on Taylor.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I love it when a plan comes together. 

Turner did it. He put up Ameerah and Terrance. And the house has gone wild! I loved the feeds when The Leftovers came together, but the fallout from the veto ceremony has been even better. The Leftovers have covered their tracks pretty well so far.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

This new alliance might work out better and will have the numbers. Po's Pack really didn't have the numbers. Close, but not exactly. There are 7 pairs. Po's Pack has a member in 6 of the 7 pairs, with the only pair that they didn't have a member in being the HoH pair of Turner and Jasmine. So not counting Turner, there are 13 people. One pair is nominated and it HAS to have a Po's Pack member. That leaves 11 people to vote and 5 Po's Pack members voting. They would need 1 more person in the other 6 to vote their way to guarantee things.

Now, with this new group that is 7 people. Turner can't vote, but that leaves 6 members voting. They control the votes and don't need anyone outside their group.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Had Po’s Pack stayed together, they could’ve counted on Jas to vote with them. The new alliance works this week, but there are 2 pairs of Leftovers that will be vulnerable if Old School wins HOH.

Also, I’m loving the way that LO are playing this. Lying to Ameerah isn’t really necessary since that have the votes, but it’s way more entertaining.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

CBS stealing Dolfie’s job, lol:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1552760817963220998


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Hi BBers!

Can't wait for Daniel and Nicole to get the boot - hate them!!!


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

nyny523 said:


> Hi BBers!
> 
> Can't wait for Daniel and Nicole to get the boot - hate them!!!


HI NINNY! Nice to see you. Hope all is well in your world.

Monte is HOH. I haven't caught up on anything other than that since the live eviction. Do they still have the same besties? If so, I'm hoping he puts up Nicole and Taylor (sorry Taylor!) and they blindside Nicole (and Daniel takes to his bed crying). Not sure he will go that route with the initial noms, but that's the end result I want this week.

Now off to catch up on what happened overnight.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Yes, they still have the besties.

I tuned in to the feeds for a bit last night to see who won HOH, but it was much later and I couldn't tell. But, one bit of info I did see ... Daniel's vote for Ameerah was a sympathy vote for Terence. I guess he thought Terence was going to be unanimously voted out and decided to cast a sympathy vote. Saw Daniel confessing this.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The Leftovers really had Ameerah and her side convinced it would be 11-0 for her to stay. Daniel and Nicole both talked about casting a sympathy vote but only Daniel went through with it.

Looking like Monte will nominate Alyssa and Indy. If the veto is used then it will probably be Daniel and Kyle going up with Daniel voted out. Taylor asked Monte not to put her up as a pawn and right now looks like he'll honor that request.

Have nots are Jasmine and Alyssa. Jasmine has a jar of pickles by her bed.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> HI NINNY! Nice to see you. Hope all is well in your world.
> 
> Monte is HOH. I haven't caught up on anything other than that since the live eviction. Do they still have the same besties? If so, I'm hoping he puts up Nicole and Taylor (sorry Taylor!) and they blindside Nicole (and Daniel takes to his bed crying). Not sure he will go that route with the initial noms, but that's the end result I want this week.
> 
> Now off to catch up on what happened overnight.


Hello! It's good to see you too! I am well and happy to share another BB season with the TCF peeps!

I love your plan - I freaking hate Nicole and Daniel both, and cannot wait to see them GO! Monte as HOH could help to expedite. I think Taylor is confident in this group and would trust them to oust Nicole. How sweet would that be???


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nicole thought she was an genius for taking one for the team by picking Taylor as her bestie. She has now figured out that if she goes up with Taylor that she'll go home. And that if she wins HOH that Taylor is safe. HAHAHAHA.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

The level of nastiness and gaslighting from Daniel and Nicole is truly disgusting. They both need to go.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I agree. Both need to go with Daniel being the first one so that Nicole has to stew for a week. I think if those 2 go home in the next 2 evictions they won't be on the jury. I don't think I have ever despised a HG as much as I dislike Daniel. I've actually been pulled into team Taylor. She is a pretty sweet person.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

nyny523 said:


> The level of nastiness and gaslighting from Daniel and Nicole is truly disgusting. They both need to go.


The entitlement she displayed Sunday was unreal. "I didn't even get a chance to say goodbye to my best friend in the house". Oh, but it was ok when you did it to Pooch?


----------



## ThePhoenix (Feb 13, 2008)

bryhamm said:


> The entitlement she displayed Sunday was unreal. "I didn't even get a chance to say goodbye to my best friend in the house". Oh, but it was ok when you did it to Pooch?


To Nicole: you had a chance - it was called the entire time between the veto ceremony and the vote! Your arrogance in assuming everyone was doing exactly what you expected is what cost you the chance to say goodbye!


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I never understood the HG acting like the person who is voted out is dead. You can see them in October (or sooner if you both don't make jury house).


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

jcondon said:


> I never understood the HG acting like the person who is voted out is dead. You can see them in October (or sooner if you both don't make jury house).


Someone they've known for a couple weeks.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Looking pretty good for Nicole to go this week. 

Hoping they get Daniel out next week. But Kyle is pretty resistant to going OTB so he may blow up the LO over it before they can make it happen.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> RHAP draft is about to start.
> 
> Anyone going to play the RHAP stockwatch? I have listened to the weekly ratings but the most recent celebrity season was the first time I played. I thought it was fun. Not open yet but if anyone is interested Stockwatch


Is anyone else playing? I'm in the top 50% so far.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Looking pretty good for Nicole to go this week.
> 
> Hoping they get Daniel out next week. But Kyle is pretty resistant to going OTB so he may blow up the LO over it before they can make it happen.


So Taylor is cool with going on the block this week?


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Is anyone else playing? I'm in the top 50% so far.


And I forgot about it after making picks the first week. I’m at 2800 or so.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

bryhamm said:


> So Taylor is cool with going on the block this week?


She seems to dislike Nicole more than being nominated.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

realityboy said:


> She seems to dislike Nicole more than being nominated.


Yep. Taylor did ask that she not go up in the initial noms, but agreed to the backdoor. After Nicole is voted out, Taylor plans to join with Alyssa and Indy as Festie Besties.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Nicole is painful to watch. She is so full of herself.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I've been watching the live feeds almost every night. I really like the Leftovers. They are pretty good at convincing other people one way or another.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Jolt said:


> I've been watching the live feeds almost every night. I really like the Leftovers. They are pretty good at convincing other people one way or another.


It will be interesting to see if they ride it all the way to 7 and then figure things out. Or do a few folks try to do something a bit early, at say 8 or 9.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm finally caught up with the shows - and I don't watch the live feeds, but don't mind knowing what's going on.

But - I can't believe how wrong I was initially about this cast! My favorites have turned out to be just awful! I really liked Nicole at first -but wow....

Now I'm really liking Michael, Brittany, Turner, Taylor, and Kyle - which I believe is most of the leftovers. So I'm cheering on the leftovers at this point. I hope they can continue their plan. 

And Jasmine and her fingernails on chalkboard accent drives me bonkers. She can go home....


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Jolt said:


> Im really liking all of the cast with the exception of Taylor. She just does not mesh with the rest of the house. I think I'm rooting for Indy, Terrance, or Michael at this point.


My choices have def changed. I have hated Daniel since the end of his HOH and still do. Taylor has really grown on me. She seems like a really nice person. My initial impression was completely wrong. 
I still like Indy as a person but I don't think she has played any game. I think it'll be a final 3 of Monte, Joeseph, and Kyle. I don't care who wins out of those 3.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Who won HoH?


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

gweempose said:


> Who won HoH?


Michael.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Monte, Joseph, and Terrance are the Noms. Plan is for one of them to win veto and Kyle and Daniel will go up with Daniel going home. Unless Kyle whines and cries too much then Michael might put up Alyssa, Indy and Taylor (if Taylor is ok with it.) Much as I want Daniel gone, I'd be ok with them voting out Kyle...doubt it will happen though.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jolt said:


> My choices have def changed. I have hated Daniel since the end of his HOH and still do. Taylor has really grown on me. She seems like a really nice person. My initial impression was completely wrong.
> I still like Indy as a person but I don't think she has played any game. I think it'll be a final 3 of Monte, Joeseph, and Kyle. I don't care who wins out of those 3.


I used to like Indy but soured on her when she said she wanted to throw hot soup in Taylor's face.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> I used to like Indy but soured on her when she said she wanted to throw hot soup in Taylor's face.


I haven't watched any of the live feeds. Based on the show's edit, it would seem that all the hatred towards Taylor is completely unjustified. Does this reflect reality?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

gweempose said:


> I haven't watched any of the live feeds. Based on the show's edit, it would seem that all the hatred towards Taylor is completely unjustified. Does this reflect reality?


Totally unjustified IMO.

The ostracizing of Taylor is mean girl crap that started out when the women early on decided they were 'Girls Girls' and that Taylor was a 'guys girl' and the 'Girls Girls' made an alliance. The bullying of Taylor had already started, but it really ramped up. The guys got involved, too, when Taylor told Monte that Paloma wanted to come after the strong men (which was true) and when Monte asked Paloma about it Paloma denied it. Monte believed Taylor lied to him and he really started bashing Taylor. To start, Nicole wasn't part of the women's (minus Taylor) alliance as she and Daniel latched on to each other, and she wasn't really part of the bullying. Daniel was very upset that Taylor didn't go home because Paloma left the house and after that he and Nicole led the charge on bullying Taylor with most of the rest of the house right behind them.

My opinion on almost everyone in the house has done a 180 since the first couple of weeks. Michael is the only one I started out liking that I still like. Thank dog that Turner won the third HOH and The Leftovers took control. I don't think The Leftovers will steamroll, but I do hope they remain together long enough to get out Daniel this week and Jasmine or Indy soon after that.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Thank dog that Turner won the third HOH and The Leftovers took control.


It seemed like a strong motivating factor for Turner on who to target when he was HoH was the bullying of Taylor. This makes me believe that there were some people in the house that clearly had an issue with the way Taylor was being treated. Who initiated these conversations, and did all the members of The Leftovers eventually come around to this way of thinking? The edit never really made this clear.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The night of Joseph's 25th birthday he, Monte, Kyle and Turner all gathered in the HOH room to celebrate and The Pound alliance was formed. Most live feeders give Joseph most of the credit for these guys coming together and for then bringing in Michael and Brittany. I don't remember the exact timing on when Michael and Brittany were brought in but those 6 all agreed that Taylor had been bullied and wanted to bring her in to make the 7 person alliance. They needed Taylor's vote to help them blindside Ameerah, but they all seem to really like each other. 

Turner started out wanting to avenge the eviction of Pooch, but he also wanted the bullying to stop. He revealed he had experienced bullying and he wasn't ok with how Taylor had been treated. My memory is a bit fuzzy on the exact timing of everything.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Monte, Joseph, and Terrance are the Noms. Plan is for one of them to win veto and Kyle and Daniel will go up with Daniel going home. Unless Kyle whines and cries too much then Michael might put up Alyssa, Indy and Taylor (if Taylor is ok with it.) Much as I want Daniel gone, I'd be ok with them voting out Kyle...doubt it will happen though.


Turner and Jasmine were picked for veto so still possible for Kyle and Daniel to be backdoored.

It's expected that this will be the veto with rewards and punishments. Lots of feeders want Turner and Jasmine to get the punishment where they are tied together for a few days. Poor Turner. It would be entertaining for us, but hell for him especially considering Muffingate.

Here's the latest alliances:


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I wish Michael would let someone else win one occasionally, lol. Arguably, this week is too soon to turn on the LO, but he can’t play HOH next week, and after that, it may be too late. It would be perfect if there 1 less floater.

Also, I just saw Dolffie labeled Turner as the muffin man, lol.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Catching up on last night. It sounds like Michael won OTEV. He is going to stick to the plan and put up Daniel and Kyle with the target being Daniel. Kyle lobbied hard for the noms to stay the same and target Monte, but Michael doesn't seem to be inclined to do that. 

All my not be sunshine and rainbows in Showmance land.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

What is muffingate?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Turner has been secretly munching on a muffin that belongs to Jasmine. Jasmine alternates between being mad about it and enjoying trying to figure out who is eating it.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Catching up on last night. It sounds like Michael won OTEV. He is going to stick to the plan and put up Daniel and Kyle with the target being Daniel. Kyle lobbied hard for the noms to stay the same and target Monte, but Michael doesn't seem to be inclined to do that.
> 
> All my not be sunshine and rainbows in Showmance land.


Kyle doesn't want Monte to be voted out. It's all a ruse. The non-LOs are convinced that the LOs are voting out Monte. It's going to be hilarious if they can pull it off a third week. Three weeks of convincing the non-LOs that the house is voting one way and then blindsiding them. And the non-LOs dont hold it against them. The non-LOs are not very good game players.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Jolt said:


> Kyle doesn't want Monte to be voted out. It's all a ruse. The non-LOs are convinced that the LOs are voting out Monte. It's going to be hilarious if they can pull it off a third week. Three weeks of convincing the non-LOs that the house is voting one way and then blindsiding them. And the non-LOs don't hold it against them. The non-LOs are not very good game players.


How were the non-LOs blindsided last week? It was a 9-1 vote, with Daniel being the only one to vote for Taylor.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Catching up on last night. It sounds like Michael won OTEV. He is going to stick to the plan and put up Daniel and Kyle with the target being Daniel. Kyle lobbied hard for the noms to stay the same *and target Monte,* but Michael doesn't seem to be inclined to do that.
> 
> All my not be sunshine and rainbows in Showmance land.


woah. that can't sound good to Michael. Makes it seem like he wants to go against he leftovers aleady.

I wonder why he didn't say to target Terence instead and keep the LO strong.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Jolt said:


> Kyle doesn't want Monte to be voted out. It's all a ruse. The non-LOs are convinced that the LOs are voting out Monte. It's going to be hilarious if they can pull it off a third week. Three weeks of convincing the non-LOs that the house is voting one way and then blindsiding them. And the non-LOs dont hold it against them. The non-LOs are not very good game players.


ok, this makes more sense. thanks.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Kyle legit was trying to get Michael to leave the noms the same and vote out Monte. It didn't start out as a ruse. Kyle is not the brightest bulb. I mean one minute he is throwing Alyssa UTB saying she needs to go and the next minute (when Joseph wants to target Alyssa) he wants to keep Alyssa and talks about how she wants to work with The Leftovers...even though he says they don't talk game. Kyle is very very messy.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Daniel is the most bat **** crazy HG in a long time. He keeps saying that the LOs dont know how to play the game. 3 weeks in a row they have ruled the house pretty well. I am so glad he is leaving tomorrow. 
Taylor and Joseph may just be a showmance after all. They are both really into each other. If Joseph wasn't from a conservative Muslim family I think it might have already happened. He doesn't want to make his dad upset. Which I respect.


----------



## Minnu26 (6 mo ago)

I like to see Monte or Joseph or Turner win - keeping fingers & toes crossed


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm really liking Turner these days.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Michael had a good rant last night. Caution, NSFW language (there are 4 tweets)


Spoiler





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1557288231837741056


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I don't really agree with everything he said. Joseph and Kyle have contributed in other ways. Their social game has been just as important as Michaels's winning vetos and HOH. Taylor and Brittany have contributed the least. I really hope they stick to the alliance until all the "House" is gone. If they start picking each other off now they might as well walk out now.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Daniel voted out, yay! @nyny523 your wish came true!!

Just finished the Wall comp on the feeds. Taylor is the new HOH! She was so emotional that she made me cry. Hopefully she takes out Terrance or Indy. I'd prefer Terrance. He's just as disgusting as Daniel.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

From a tweet I saw:

Jasmine done fell offa thar fastern' a sack a taters offa chuckwagon.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jay_man2 said:


> From a tweet I saw:
> 
> Jasmine done fell offa thar fastern' a sack a taters offa chuckwagon.


I'm honestly amazed that she even got up on the wall.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Jasmine needs to go this week. She has to be the fakest person I have ever seen on the show. Her and her 3 accents. It's funny watching the feeds and hearing Turner imitate her. 
I was glad to see Daniel go. I couldn't take him talking about the others not knowing how to play the game.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

Jolt said:


> Jasmine needs to go this week. She has to be the fakest person I have ever seen on the show. Her and her 3 accents. It's funny watching the feeds and hearing Turner imitate her.
> I was glad to see Daniel go.* I couldn't take him talking about the others not knowing how to play the game.*


It irritates me when people say things like this. Just because it isn't going the way YOU wanted it, does not mean people don't know how to play the game or aren't playing for themselves.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jolt said:


> Jasmine needs to go this week. She has to be the fakest person I have ever seen on the show. Her and her 3 accents. It's funny watching the feeds and hearing Turner imitate her.
> I was glad to see Daniel go. I couldn't take him talking about the others not knowing how to play the game.


I'm not a fan of Jasmine, but I'd rather see Terrance go on Taylor's HOH. He's much more problematic than Jasmine. She's bad but he's a bizillion times worse in a different way. I mean even Jasmine called him out on his comments. Plus, the Turner vs Jasmine feuds are feeds gold.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

The whole Jasmine/muffin/Turner thing has got to be "scripted" - Surely the producers tell Jasmine to go over the top with the aww shucksisms/accent. 

However, I do slip into a very country twang when I'm around my sisters or even just talking about my family. It's unconscious - but very noticeable to hubby - he calls me out every time. So I get it - but it's just too over the top to not be on purpose, and I really think the producers have coached her to do it more.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

dthmj said:


> The whole Jasmine/muffin/Turner thing has got to be "scripted" - Surely the producers tell Jasmine to go over the top with the aww shucksisms/accent.
> 
> However, I do slip into a very country twang when I'm around my sisters or even just talking about my family. It's unconscious - but very noticeable to hubby - he calls me out every time. So I get it - but it's just too over the top to not be on purpose, and I really think the producers have coached her to do it more.


I don't think Muffingate is scripted. Turner legit detests Jasmine and likes to yank her chain. 

Jasmine's accent is definitely enhanced when she's in the DR. But I get it, too. My Mom is from E TN and I could always tell when she was on the phone with her siblings as her accent would get much more pronounced.

Did you see the clip of Indy when she was in the kitchen talking after having some wine? Her accent totally disappeared. If I find the clip again I'll post a link.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's the clip of Indy. 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1556656057849634820


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Watching lives with Sid and Nancy is pretty funny. Joseph does a pretty good Sid.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

Jolt said:


> Watching lives with Sid and Nancy is pretty funny. Joseph does a pretty good Sid.


I’m trying to understand why BB picked them. That is a controversial issue that happened between them. I would have rather they did Danny and Sandy from Grease.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

I also don’t think Muffingate was scripted. Turner detest Jasmine and I can understand why. Heck, I’m not living in the house with her and she annoys me. She treats other like they are her servants, always has to be the center of attention, and does not take criticism or suggestions well (notably, Ballongate). At this point I think she is faking it with the ankle; when she was mad with Turner she was walking just fine. Also, she is totally exaggerating the accent.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

So far, I am highly disappointed in this edit. Taylor’s first choice was Terrance. The Lo’s wanted Indy. Brittany and Michael pushed for Alyssa. They’re making it seem like she only wanted Alyssa OTB because of the trip. Kyle’s DR reaction to it is pure bs. He wanted to target Monte during Michae’s HOH. Also, he put out assumptions that Joseph, Taylor, Monte, Jasmine, and Indy were working together during Mike’s HOH. Lol….Most of them do not like one another.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

ElleRenee said:


> So far, I am highly disappointed in this edit. Taylor’s first choice was Terrance. The Lo’s wanted Indy. Brittany and Michael pushed for Alyssa. They’re making it seem like she only wanted Alyssa OTB because of the trip. Kyle’s DR reaction to it is pure bs. He wanted to target Monte during Michae’s HOH. Also, he put out assumptions that Joseph, Taylor, Monte, Jasmine, and Indy were working together during Mike’s HOH. Lol….Most of them do not like one another.


We saw Taylor talking about Terrance as her initial target last episode. As for as Kyle’s shenanigans last week, nothing came of it. If they leave anything on the cutting room floor, it might as well be moves not made and pushes that go nowhere. When game moves are happening constantly (and in the best seasons, they are), it’s not going to all fit in one hour per week.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

realityboy said:


> As for as Kyle’s shenanigans last week, nothing came of it. If they leave anything on the cutting room floor, it might as well be moves not made and pushes that go nowhere.


Kyle was still pushing for it constantly. He even tried to get Turner in on it and he said no. Turner said the first person to turn on the alliance is usually the first to go. Turner is loyal to the LO’s to an extent because The Pound seems to be his main alliance. The only reason he probably slowed down was because Brittany told him the optics doesn’t look right.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Still no feeds. 

That was a lot of filler to leave us hanging before the pick. (And random would’ve been better).


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Michael chose Brit, Taylor, Jasmine and Monte for Big Brochella. Terrance chose Joseph, Kyle, Alyssa and Turner for Dyre Fest.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I'm thinking the strategy should be to pick 4 people you want to go home, that way someone out of that 4 is a guaranteed loss.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

realityboy said:


> Still no feeds.
> 
> That was a lot of filler to leave us hanging before the pick. (And random would’ve been better).


I agree that was a waste of 2hrs. The random pick would’ve been better. I thought they were going to pick chips out of a bag or something. Now, it’s really easy for HOH to control who goes, especially if it’s a tie.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

They only gave them one shelter - I think they could’ve had two pop up canopy’s/tents. HOH only received a cot and the rest of the group had sleeping bags. They kind of look like have nots…lol

The backyard accommodations:

















courtesy of Big Brother Daily


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Kyle’s spinning out. He’s telling Terrance everything. It looked like Joseph was likely the outdoor target anyway so he’s just imploding out of paranoia.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

I am so disappointed in Kyle. I am watching it right now go down. I wished I could say it is good gameplay but it seems like it is him grabbing onto the side of the hole trying to claw his way out.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Kyle outing LO and Pound to Terrance is great! I'm ready to see the demise of the major alliances and end the steamroll. Kyle has been ready to take a shot at Joseph and Monte for a while now. The major push to get him to help take out Alyssa last week was the tipping point for him. He really wants at least one LO to go this week, preferably Joseph. Kyle would love it if Michael takes out Monte. When the house comes back together it will be Kyle and Alyssa with Michael and Brittany and they bring in Terrance. Whoever is left of Jasmine/Monte has only Taylor and Turner. At some point it will be Kyle vs Michael. Not sure how many others they pick off before they turn on each other. But I think it's very fun!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

The thing is though, Michael won’t know that the other group is targeting Joseph. So while this looks like a perfect time to go after monte, he doesn’t know that.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Even though this is a good opportunity to take a big shot it's too easy for Michael's group to hedge risks and take out Jasmine. Kyle and Alyssa give Terrance a built in voting block so the only thing that could thwart taking out Joseph is if Joseph wins his veto.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

bryhamm said:


> The thing is though, Michael won’t know that the other group is targeting Joseph. So while this looks like a perfect time to go after monte, he doesn’t know that.


Michael and Terrance talked before they picked their teams. Michael told Terrance what he was going to do.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Michael and Terrance talked before they picked their teams. Michael told Terrance what he was going to do.


It was Michael and Kyle who talked before they separated. Supposedly, Michael told Kyle to target Joseph. This could be a plan of Michael to put Kyle in the hot seat. Smart move by Michael.


*Update:*

Michael nominated Jasmine and Monte for eviction.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

ElleRenee said:


> It was Michael and Kyle who talked before they separated. Supposedly, Michael told Kyle to target Joseph. This could be a plan of Michael to put Kyle in the hot seat. Smart move by Michael.
> 
> 
> *Update:*
> ...


Yes, Michael and Kyle talked, but before the picks, Michael and Terrance were separate from the rest of the HGs and they talked. Jasmine is the target and Monte the backup. Jasmine was told by Michael that Monte is the target. Jasmine tried to pull the 'it's my birthday week' to stay off the block. Michael didn't bite.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Yes, Michael and Kyle talked, but before the picks, Michael and Terrance were separate from the rest of the HGs and they talked. Jasmine is the target and Monte the backup. Jasmine was told by Michael that Monte is the target. Jasmine tried to pull the 'it's my birthday week' to stay off the block. Michael didn't bite.


Yep, I believe Kyle got in Terrance head. Who in their right mind not nominate a showmance?



Update:







Courtesy of Tooms


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Inside had their veto comp last night and Brittany won. It was "Stay or Fold". Expect noms will stay the same and Jasmine will be evicted. Don't know when Outside will have their comp nor if it will be the same one.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

Terrance won the veto.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I am very curious if the new group of 5 emerges after this. Might depend on who wins HoH next week. Could be tough since Terence and Michael cannot play.

Will also be curious to see how Kyle spins things to the LOs. Might not have to do much if he says that Turner and Joseph were up. One of them had to go. But, it depends on what Terence says to everyone I guess.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

It's been a crazy couple of days. Feeds went down on Saturday night because of a wall yeller who said "Kyle Lied, Keep Joseph" (allegedly). We didn't hear it on the feeds. And no one knows if the Outsiders heard it. The inside feeds came back on but the outside stayed off. The Insiders could hear music being played in the back yard and thought the outsiders were having fun. Speculation on the internet is that music playing was to drown out any more wall yelling and because of copyright issues with the music, they cut the feeds outside. Within the last day production put a big cover over the back yard. The feeds outside came back this evening. The Outsiders are talking about the cover and saying they don't know why the cover is there...maybe to cut down on the bugs. Again, speculation on the internet is the cover is to drown out wall yellers.

Inside Veto wasn't used. Outside veto was used to take Turner down and put Kyle up. No idea why Terrance used the veto. Joseph still appears to be the target. Maybe Terrance and Kyle cooked up a plan to give Kyle plausible deniability? Or Terrance is hedging on who to vote out since he's the tie breaker? Can't imagine Alyssa voting out Kyle. Don't know how Turner will vote.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

The final 8 houseguests:









courtesy of Mel


Turner is HOH.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

what has been the reaction of the inside 4 to joseph going home?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

ElleRenee said:


> Turner is HOH.


Hopefully his target is Michael.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

I hope his target isn't Michael because he is by far my favorite player in the game.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Turner put Brit and Taylor OTB and hopes to backdoor Michael. The Outsiders (Kyle) pulled Monte over to be their 5th though if Michael gets to play Veto and wins, I expect Monte will go up.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

The target is Mike now, but there was a bit last night where it seemed like Turner wanted to nominate Alissa/Terrance to keep the LOs together. He also wants to stay loyal to the Pound.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

And Mike won veto. Taylor is likely going home, but Turner is in a predicament. Can he trust Monte to keep Alyssa/Terrance or should he put up Monte and trust that they’ll keep him? Michael & Brit are going to try to throw Kyle under the bus, but I don’t think they’ll convince Turner.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I think Turner wants to put Alyssa up. He's said many times that she's the weak link in winning comps for the outsiders. He really wants a Bros thing. And if Alyssa goes home, he probably thinks 'oh, well'. I'm not sure if Michael and Brittany will be able to get Turner to put up Kyle, but I think it will be fun for them to try! Kyle is such a whiner that it's not even fun to watch him scramble when things don't go his way. He's just annoying. I'm afraid it will be Monte going up and probably then going out. Monte isn't very entertaining to watch on the feeds, but I do like him and would like to see him stay. I think it could be a fun day/night on the feeds.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, crazy day on the feeds today. First thing after waking up, Michael and Brittany took Taylor and Monte into the Have Not room and told them about Kyle and his comments about a Cookout 2.0. They M&B told Alyssa about it. And then M&B told Turner. Alyssa was obviously shaken and took to her bed. Kyle knew something was up and he finally got her to tell him it was about his Cookout comments. Kyle freaked (as he should), whined that this would get him cancelled, and ran to the DR and tried to get in. DR told him no (over the loudspeaker in the house!) He went to the upstairs DR and again was told no. Then he went to the downstairs DR again and they finally let him in.

Meanwhile... Michael and Brittany have told everyone in the house except Terrance. Monte has filled in Terrance. There are lots of conversations going on. Monte went up to the HOH to talk to Turner about it. Monte is now pushing for Kyle to go OTB....and, the feeds cut.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Wow, crazy day on the feeds today. First thing after waking up, Michael and Brittany took Taylor and Monte into the Have Not room and told them about Kyle and his comments about a Cookout 2.0. They M&B told Alyssa about it. And then M&B told Turner. Alyssa was obviously shaken and took to her bed. Kyle knew something was up and he finally got her to tell him it was about his Cookout comments. Kyle freaked (as he should), whined that this would get him cancelled, and ran to the DR and tried to get in. DR told him no (over the loudspeaker in the house!) He went to the upstairs DR and again was told no. Then he went to the downstairs DR again and they finally let him in.
> 
> Meanwhile... Michael and Brittany have told everyone in the house except Terrance. Monte has filled in Terrance. There are lots of conversations going on. Monte went up to the HOH to talk to Turner about it. Monte is now pushing for Kyle to go OTB....and, the feeds cut.


what's been the reaction to this? is kyle in trouble?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

bryhamm said:


> what's been the reaction to this? is kyle in trouble?


Kyle was in the DR for several hours and the feeds have been down quite a bit. Turner has said he's going to put up Kyle as the renom after Michael takes Brittany down, and everyone is expecting Kyle will be voted out.

Since Kyle came back into the house the feeds cut any time anyone mentions his name. He was shown eating by himself. Short snippets seem to indicate he has spoken to people but we haven't heard what was said.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Kyle was in the DR for several hours and the feeds have been down quite a bit. Turner has said he's going to put up Kyle as the renom after Michael takes Brittany down, and everyone is expecting Kyle will be voted out.
> 
> Since Kyle came back into the house the feeds cut any time anyone mentions his name. He was shown eating by himself. Short snippets seem to indicate he has spoken to people but we haven't heard what was said.


Wow. Will be interesting to see what Turner, Monte, Alyssa and Terence do after this. They still have the numbers 4-3, but will they stay together?


----------



## Minnu26 (6 mo ago)

Hi - So what's cookout 2.0 ? Is this the all male alliance ?


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

bryhamm said:


> Wow. Will be interesting to see what Turner, Monte, Alyssa and Terence do after this. They still have the numbers 4-3, but will they stay together?


All depends on who wins the next HOH I think.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Minnu26 said:


> Hi - So what's cookout 2.0 ? Is this the all male alliance ?


The made up alliance that Kyle created in his mind and used as his reason to try to start an all white alliance. To be clear, there is no cookout 2.0.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

Minnu26 said:


> Hi - So what's cookout 2.0 ? Is this the all male alliance ?


No, not an all male alliance. Kyle kept saying that all the POC was either working together or going to work together (even though there was no evidence of it). He was assuming there was going to be a Cookout 2.0. So, he tried to make an alliance with Michael, Brittany, Alyssa, and Turner. Michael and Brittany initially entertained the idea, but did not get fully on board. Turner (he never really explain it to Turner like he did Brittany and Michael) said no, the first person to turn on the alliance is usually the first person out.

During Michael’s HOH the majority of the non Leftovers wanted to blindside Monte and get him out including the POC. Michael and Brittany said that they couldn’t be working together since they wanted Monte out. However, Kyle again kept pushing the issue. There was speculation that the DR had warned them about the comments, but Kyle kept pushing it. Finally, Brittany had to tell him that she wasn’t seeing what he was seeing. She also told him that the optics don’t look right with what he is suggesting.


----------



## Minnu26 (6 mo ago)

ElleRenee said:


> No, not an all male alliance. Kyle kept saying that all the POC was either working together or going to work together (even though there was no evidence of it). He was assuming there was going to be a Cookout 2.0. So, he tried to make an alliance with Michael, Brittany, Alyssa, and Turner. Michael and Brittany initially entertained the idea, but did not get fully on board. Turner (he never really explain it to Turner like he did Brittany and Michael) said no, the first person to turn on the alliance is usually the first person out.
> 
> During Michael’s HOH the majority of the non Leftovers wanted to blindside Monte and get him out including the POC. Michael and Brittany said that they couldn’t be working together since they wanted Monte out. However, Kyle again kept pushing the issue. There was speculation that the DR had warned them about the comments, but Kyle kept pushing it. Finally, Brittany had to tell him that she wasn’t seeing what he was seeing. She also told him that the optics don’t look right with what he is suggesting.


Thank you !! I remember the initial conv Kyle had with Brit & Mike. Kyle is bizarre kid


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

Things You "Need To Know" - Day 54
1. Britt/Michael bring up the "Cookout 2.0" comments
2. Turner: "He (Kyle) is definitely going up"
3. Kyle spirals, disappears to DR for a bit
4. Feed cuts throughout the night
5. Alyssa doesn't want to be associated w/ Kyle's comments

courtesy of RealityBBQ #BB2


----------



## Minnu26 (6 mo ago)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The made up alliance that Kyle created in his mind and used as his reason to try to start an all white alliance. To be clear, there is no cookout 2.0.


Thank you !!


----------



## Stylin (Dec 31, 2004)

What happened between Kyle & Alyssa? What reasons did she give for breaking off with Kyle?


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

Because of the racist conversation, she said she could not see having children or a future with him. They ended up back together.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Back together as in cuddling and having sex. Alyssa did tell Kyle she wants to watch the show to see what he actually said (how much did he lie to her...a lot) and see what her friends say before she makes a final decision about their future.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

What the heck happened to Taylor's shoulder? Looks like some sort of rug burn type scrape? Is there some sort of immune response inhibiting field over the house so that no one heals in a normal fashion? Feels like she has been sporting bandages on that thing for as long as Jasmine's various ankle remedies, but at least with Taylor's when it is uncovered she definitely has a real injury.


----------



## Jolt (Jan 9, 2006)

She burned it with a curling iron a few weeks go. Pretty gnarly burn.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Damn, that must have been a savage burn because it still looks painful at what feels like weeks later. Thanks!


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

so, with 7 left now and 6 left after this week, Michael will be guaranteed to play in the next veto. just trying to thing of how many chances the rest of the house has to get him out.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

bryhamm said:


> so, with 7 left now and 6 left after this week, Michael will be guaranteed to play in the next veto. just trying to thing of how many chances the rest of the house has to get him out.


They would have to get him out if he doesn’t win veto. I see him wining the game if they don’t, especially if he takes either Brittany or Alyssa to final 2. But with him winning constantly, can they? Turner is his biggest competition at the moment and did want to take a shot at him. I know Monte wants to get him out too, but he hasn’t won again lately. I don’t even think he has came close to winning.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

Things “You Need To Know” - Day 64

Terrance is the target to leave tonight
Monte/Turner plan to target Alyssa/Britt
Taylor mentions targetting Turner
Terrance claims he is planning a brutal speech for tonight

Targets could shift when they are informed about the DE

- RealityBBQ


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Why not Target Michael? What is the point of going after Alyssa and Britt. Either would be great to take to final 2.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

jcondon said:


> Why not Target Michael? What is the point of going after Alyssa and Britt. Either would be great to take to final 2.


I'd put up Michael and Britt so one of them is guaranteed to go.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

jcondon said:


> Why not Target Michael? What is the point of going after Alyssa and Britt. Either would be great to take to final 2.


Brittany worked overtime to make Monte and Turner paranoid about a women's alliance. Everyone in the house wants Michael out, but is afraid to put him up in case he wins veto (which is very likely) and then he will come after them the next week. So for quite a while Monte and Turner were going to have a "Gentlemen's Agreement" alliance with Michael where the 3 guys wouldn't target each other and would instead target the women.


JFriday said:


> I'd put up Michael and Britt so one of them is guaranteed to go.


Monte and Turner appear to have come to their senses and will nom Michael and Brittany if they win HOH. But these guys aren't the smartest so who knows what they will actually do tonight?


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

Monte won HOH and nominated Alyssa and Brittany for eviction.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

I assume Britney is the target. Will be interesting to see when (or if) Monte and Turner try to take a shot at each other. I don't think either wants to sit next to the other at the end.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Brittany won the veto. Monte is going to put up Taylor, and Alyssa is the target. Brit and Taylor have tried to convince Monte to put up Turner so they can vote him out, but Monte is working with Turner and wants to keep Turner, so he won't do it. Brit and Taylor know this, even though Monte wouldn't admit to Brit he's working with Turner. Monte talked Turner into voting out Alyssa and making a final 3 with Taylor. Taylor agreed to the F3 with the guys, knowing they will take each other to the final, but she really didn't have a choice. If she didn't agree, then they would vote her out and keep Alyssa this week. Taylor is 'livid' (her word to Monte and Brit yesterday) that Monte is putting her up. But he knows if he puts up Turner that Taylor and Brittany will vote Turner out. Everyone knows that everyone else is lying. Monte has the power this week, and HOHitis bad. He burned to the ground the very small bridge he had with Brit. He's banking on Turner winning HOH next week and keeping him safe. Turner and Monte F2 is real for Monte. Seems to be real for Turner, too.

There was a whole kerfuffle with the veto comp. It took place at 6 a.m. Sunday morning.(edit: it was Saturday morning) BB woke the HGs and told them they had 2 minutes to get to the back yard. Monte didn't make it in the allotted time, and was DQ'd. He didn't get to compete in the veto comp. I can't stand Monte with his misogyny, so I think that's hilarious.


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

that's some BS about the timing of the veto comp


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

not sure who I think would win between turner or monte. turner has michael going home on his HOH, but monte has that he won the veto to allow michael to go home.

they both were in most (all?) of the same alliances all year.


----------



## ElleRenee (6 mo ago)

hummingbird_206 said:


> BB woke the HGs and told them they had 2 minutes to get to the back yard. Monte didn't make it in the allotted time, and was DQ'd. He didn't get to compete in the veto comp. I can't stand Monte with his misogyny, so I think that's hilarious.


I don’t think they showed Taylor having a panic attack during Veto. That’s why she didn’t complete it. Also, Monte has been a big disappointment. Did you’d the conversation with Brittany and Taylor yesterday? He is so arrogant. Yes, he had a reason to be mad, but he didn’t Kyle this much energy! 



bryhamm said:


> that's some BS about the timing of the veto comp


They have done that in the past with a comp. Some are speculating that Monte may have done this on purpose since he was saying he didn’t want to win veto and be put in that position. Honestly, I think he would have to. He has been trying to hide his final 2 with Turner. Sadly, I think Turner will cut him for Alyssa.


----------

